# Want to adopt another Havanese



## PakiLegacy (Feb 19, 2011)

Gizmo is now 8 months old. One thing we have noticed that he gets very lonely at times. My wife and I think he will be very happy if he has a companion. I rather get a Havanese from a shelter or recue agency instead of a breeder so we can make a difference in his/her life. We don't really care on gender, color age but would prefer that age is close to Gizmo's if possible. 

Please let me know if you know of a dog who is looking for a good home. We are willing to travel within a driveable distance.

When recommending, please note that we have a 4 year old son but he is VERY VERY good with dogs and loves Gizmo...well they both love each other 

Something about our house. We own a house and have a big yard for our babies to run around. Gizmo stays inside the house at all times except when its time to play or to take care of business. I am sure our family of 4 will be a good household for the someone who is looking to be adopted.

Thanks a bunch.


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

I don't know where you live, but please do check out the wonderful dogs on www.havaneserescue.com
I love Brandon and Donovan! There are some other great ones too!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

That's what I would recommend, too!

We got a playmate recently for our 4 yr. old Hav and they are having a blast! We can't believe how much they love each other!


----------



## hutsonshouse (Oct 14, 2010)

have you seen the recent posts of pups in Memphis, TN? I don't know where you are located, but that might be a good solution for all


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

In addition to Havanese Rescue and the pups in Memphis at sunny Meadows Rescue, there is an organization based in Ohio called Havanese Angel League Organization (HALO) based out of Livonia, MI.

They have three Havs available for adoption at the moment See Petfinder at http://www.petfinder.com/pet-search?shelter_id=MI362

You can also go to their Facebook page for more information. It's an open group.

At least one foster family is raising a litter of puppies. http://www.facebook.com/groups/25525703631/?id=10150260489833632#!/groups/25525703631/

Good luck in your search.


----------



## LeighaMason (Dec 16, 2010)

How about this guy?

http://www.petango.com/Adopt/Dog-Havanese-Purebred-13496010


----------



## PakiLegacy (Feb 19, 2011)

*Adopted!!! But have some issues. Please advise*

Thanks all for your quick response. We got a tip about a Havanese/Maltese named Joey this afternoon from a rescue shelter and we decided to visit him. We all fell in love with him and adopted him right away. He had a long coat and big brown eyes. However, he looked very scared and hesitant. Since his hair was all matted we had to give him a trim right away...sniff sniff.

Anyway, I will try to attach some pictures. The one with black nose is Gizmo and the one with brown is Joey.

In the meantime, I need some advice. Gizmo is trying hard to play with him but Joey does not care about Gizmo at all. Infact, he bark and growls at him. I know this may be territorial issue but is there a way to resolve this?

Also, I noticed some blood in his pee. What could be the reason. We think it may be some type of urinary infection but hope it is not something huge.

We will appreciate your adivce on the two issues I listed above.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

First of all, Joey is adorable. Do you know anything about his background? When I picked up my Cassie (she was a foster that I ended up keeping), she was 2 1/2 years old. She came in my house and peed on the couch when the other dogs approached her. She had no idea how to play with them or interact with them. The boys tried to play with her and she was not nice about it. It took a few weeks, but one day she broke down and started running and playing with them. Now, she is the one to initiate play. She LOVES her brothers! I think you need to be patient and be sure to supervise their interactions. I suspect with a little time, they will be fine.


----------



## JCChaplin (Oct 2, 2007)

Congratulations! He is adorable! As far as the blood in hi urine, he probably has a urinary infection. also, When we brought our Havanese home our older dog growled and snarled at him. We slowly introduced them with supervised "play time" and now they are the best of friends! I am sure things will work out fine! good luck!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Congratulations!! What a cutie!
Kara


----------



## PakiLegacy (Feb 19, 2011)

The only thing we know about Joey is that he is 5 years old and was owned by a senior couple but had to give him up. However, the rescue agency we got him from did not have any of his records at all neither did they have any more information on him.

He weighs around 11 pounds and stands at about 10 inches. He seems to be very strong and long and very authoritative. He does not like Gizmo trying to play with him and had been trying to establish his territory in the backyard. It is funny to see him mark his territory and Gizmo to go pee at the exact same place where Joey peed. And the cycle repeats 

When we picked him up, he was all matted and dirty. A good bath cleaned him up but we noticed that it would be impossible to fix his hair. As much as we liked his long hair, we had to give him a trim.

I will take him to a vet today and see if we can get him tested out. If this is indeed an infection, I am afraid Gizmo might have caught it too. Let’s hope for the best.

Here are some of Joey’s pictures before his trim. I would have loved to keep his hair but…


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

WOW, that IS a LOT of hair!! gorgeous! sorry you had to cut him down!!
and, I don't think UTI's are contagious.. are they?


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Congratulations on rescuing Joey! He is a cutie-I am partial to the long hair.


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

Awwwww.....beautiful......not UTI's aren't contagious, Gizmo should be just fine! Congrats on the new babe!


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

Joey is adorable!! Congratulations. 
They will be fast friends in no time. I am sure of it!


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Congrats on the new boy- he is a cutie. Almost looks like he has chocolate pigment on his nose and his eyes may be a greenish/amber color? Pretty!
As far as the peeing blood, it could be a UTI or crystals in his urine which could be cleared up with antibiotics (and wouldnt be contagious to your other dog) or it could be bladder stones which would be a much bigger treatment, possibly surgery---


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Congratulations on your new little guy! I hope the vet can get his urine cleared up with medication. I agree with all - he and Gizmo will be BFFs in no time!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Very cute, Congrats.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Congratulations on your new family member. He's adorable. I have to agree with the group. Just give them a little time and I'm willing to bet they'll be best buds before you know it. I hope his urinary tract problem turns out to be easily curable.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

hope things are going well with the new addition - congratulations


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Joey is darling, and if you really like the long hair it will grow back. If they don't play together it will grow faster..lol..but hopefully they will love each other sooner than later. Keep us posted..good luck.


----------



## PakiLegacy (Feb 19, 2011)

Hi,

First, I apologize for not updating this thread sooner. We were totally devastated and were trying to digest what just happened. 

Well, so we picked up Joey and took him for a good trim, nail job, bath etc. We brought him home and realized that he was peeing blood. You all know that much. Next day, we call the rescue agency and told her that Joey was peeing blood. My wife also told her that we were going to take him to the vet later in the afternoon. She asked us the address for the vet and told us that she will meet us there.

Well, we thought that is great because it seems like she cares. When my wife reached the vet’s office, she took the dog away from her and told her that she will have to give him up and he cannot be adopted because he has a preexisting condition. My wife said that she was wiling to pay for any issues with Joey but the rescue worker refused. My wife did not want to create an issue in the vet’s office so she gave in. However, she cried all the way from the vet’s office to our house which is almost an hour’s drive. The rescue worker also said that she will mail adoption fees back to us.

Several issues with that. We have a contract with the rescue agency that states in bold that once we pick up the dog, WE are responsible for any medical issues with the dog. Further, it states that we will not hold them accountable for anything at all. It also states that if we decide not to keep the dog, we must return the dog to the rescue agency, however, the adoption fees we paid will not be refundable.

It all sounds good on contract. However, the rescue agency is blatantly ignoring their own contact. First, they took the dog back, we did not voluntary give him back. As a matter of fact, we wanted to pay for all his medical expenses. Secondly, she is going to return the check to us which, once again, does not make sense at all because the contract says that they will not refund the fees.

I do not want to name any names and make that agency look bad. I know they are doing a good job. If this was a real life situation, I would have taken the company to court but they are trying to work with innocent animals and I will never take that route. However, my wife is completely devastated. She has not given up the idea of rescuing a dog and wants to buy a dog from a pet store. I am trying to convince her not go that route but she is very adamant.

I am sure the lady from the rescue agency will see this post and I want to thank you for making my wife believe that buying is better than adopting. I wish you all the best with the dogs you have up for adoption and hope that Joey gets a good home. 

By the way, did I mention that Joey was up for adoption AGAIN the very next day? He is still up on their website. He is 5 years old and I feel bad because I doubt anybody will want to adopt a 5 year old dog 


----------



## JCChaplin (Oct 2, 2007)

I am so upset after reading your post! I can't believe any reputable rescue organization would do such a thing. I know you don't want to make trouble but I personally would fight to get Joey back. Obviously, because you deserve to have him, but besides that, if they already put him up for adoption again they are playing some kind of game. Joey needs medical attention and I doubt that he is getting it. You are willing to care for him and I cringe when I think that the next person who finds out he needs care will more than likely not want to spend the money.According to your contract, he is yours! For your sake and mostly for his I urge you to fight to get him back. good luck.


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

I'm horrified! The whole story makes NO sense!!!! I too, would be fighting back!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

OH MY GOSH!! WHY would they do that!!!? how horrible! I'm so sorry.


----------



## Judy -- Toby & Jaime's mo (Apr 21, 2007)

This is a very strange tail of a tail! I am so sorry for your family. I went to Petfinder and tracked Joey down and here is the link:

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/20328994

I am wondering if the real reason they took him back, is that he was not comfortable playing with your dog. Read what they say in the link about other dogs. In any event, unless there is a lot more to the story this was a terrible way to handle it and as you say people get scared from rescuing. However, this has to be a very rare occurance.

There was not sufficient time for the dogs to settle in with eachother. It can take a few months (that is my experience).

HALO is great to work with -- links previously shown. Best of luck in finding the right little one. Again, I am very sorry this happened to you (and sorry for Joey).


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

This kind of behavior is not unusual at all, there are many 'rescues' that should not be in business, and yes as much as we want to believe they are here for the pets many start out for the right reasons only to end up hoarders or worse and many are in it for the quick buck. There are no laws and no one checking. Awhile back I wrote about having signed a contract for a dog only to be told they gave it to a rescue when I went to pick it up. I was able to do something, I knew the dog was gone, I chased the dog through rescues starting in SC, through NC, WV, Tenn, ending in VA. All of them are out of business, the point is litigation is expensive and hunting these people takes time and cunning and a bit of luck. One of the lucky parts is I signed the contract in NC and was able to file here, I also got loads of help along the way. There are many like this and esp. in the South where we have a history of treating dogs as work animals. One big problem is no one bothers to complain and turn these people in, such as filing a report with better business etc., it will not get the dog back but it might help others.

For anyone looking for a rescue pet, do your homework ask around talk to people that have adopted from the group. Breed rescues are often (not always) a better bet and sometimes do have mixed breeds. Check the tax status and find out who owns or is respondsible for the rescue and check out if there are complaints about that person. If you cannot find a physical address for someone in the group then you might think about walking away.

I know this was devastating and I feel truely sorry it happened. I imagine that you were trying to be honest and include the rescue in what was happening with the pet. Myself I would never surrender a pet under the conditions you have described without a court order, a contract gives you rights also, they are not a one way street, you too have recourse. I hope there is no next time for you. Please do try to adopt again, the good rescues often have a waiting list and can take a bit of time (worth it), public shelters are also a good place if you can't wait.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

I can't understand WHY they would TAKE the dog when they had just GIVEN him to you AND you were MORE than willing to take care of his medical needs!! It is just shocking to me, why on earth would they do that!!? If a dog, or even a PERSON is peeing blood, that is serious and they should have addressed that issue first and foremost! can't even believe they adopted him out with him sick like that. poor little guy, my heart breaks for your family and mostly for sweet little Joey... praying that where ever he is, he is loved.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Wow, that's tough! I'm sorry you had to go through that!!! I feel terrible for you guys. I hope Joey finds another home.....

I just want to say, please don't buy from a Pet store. ALL puppies in Pet stores come from puppy mills. If your wife has a bad taste in her mouth about adopting, please go to an ethical breeder. If you are going to buy from a pet store, you might as well adopt a puppy from HALO. They all come from the same place......Good luck


----------



## PakiLegacy (Feb 19, 2011)

Well, I would love to have him back but first, she would not return my calls neither would she respond to my emails. Secondly, my wife is still upset about them taking the dog away. It will take some time but we will be back in market for a rescue soon. 

The whole thing with this rescue agency now looks very shady. They say that the Joey was surrendered by a senior couple, however, they did not have any records on him. They also did not know much about his history. If it was a stray dog, I can understand, however, if he was surrendered by his owners, I would try to collect as much information as possible. 

Also, about him being not friendly with other dogs…that part of the description was updated after they took him back from us. They did not even bother to update the previous description where it says that he gets along with cats and dog. When we went to look at Joey, we were told by his foster mom that he pays well with her lab as well as her kids.

The rescue agency was founded in 1995 so I didn’t think there would be an issue with him. I am fine with them taking the dog away, but I would like to get an explanation on why they decided to take him away and what is (or was) wrong with him. If they were not comfortable with us being his new owners, then they should mention that to us, conduct a house visit etc. to figure out if we will be the right fit for Joey or not.

Based on inputs from you guys, I will try to get Joey back from them. I hope the foster mom reads this and responds to my email.

Thank you all and I will surely keep you updated.


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

Good luck! I hope you get some answers!


----------

